# One thing after another



## SillySalmon (Jul 25, 2013)

This is probably more of a rant thread than anything but ugh, I am so frustrated and upset I can't even put it into words. My IBS honestly isn't that bad, not as bad as a lot of people's, so I feel like a wimp for complaining, but it really sucks. Last year I was diagnosed with Idiopathic Intracranial Hypertension. More recently my neurologist has decided to wean me off my meds because they seem to have helped. But now, I'm hit with this. It's like I can't catch a break, it's just one diagnosis after another, and I'm only 19. I'm so afraid that this will never end, that I'll just get one disease after another until I get cancer and die or whatever. And the worst part is, no one gets it. No one seems to understand how truly painful it is. It's not the kind of thing you can talk to people about and expect a serious answer. They just think, "You're depressed because of gas and poop? Really?" I just want a normal life. I'm planning on seeing a therapist when I get to college, but I'm afraid there's only so much they'll be able to do... I don't know anymore... How do you deal with all of this?


----------

